# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Բոդիբիլդինգ

## Don Carleone

Այս թեմայում կքննարկվի Bodybuilding-ի հետ կապված ամեն ինչ:

----------

total_abandon (30.12.2009)

----------


## Life

> Good sport


Իրանց փուչիկ են սարքում բայց մեչները ուժ չկա :Lol2:

----------


## Don Carleone

Բայց կան սիրուն ջան ունեցողներ էդ սպորտում:
Իսկ ովքեր խելագարի նման տարվում են սպորտով, էդ են մարզիկներն, որ իրենց փուչիկ են սարքում:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց կան սիրուն ջան ունեցողներ էդ սպորտում:
> Իսկ ովքեր խելագարի նման տարվում են սպորտով, էդ են մարզիկներն, որ իրենց փուչիկ են սարքում:


Ու էս սպորտի իմաստը որնա՞,հա մեկ էլ եթե չես ուզում մոդեռները տուգանային տան հայերեն գրի:

----------


## Don Carleone

> Ու էս սպորտի իմաստը որնա՞,հա մեկ էլ եթե չես ուզում մոդեռները տուգանային տան հայերեն գրի:


Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր էս սպորտով իսկական մկաներ են ձեռք բերում:
Իսկ կան էլ մարդիկ, ովքեր պրոտեիններ, ամեոտտունների շնորհիվ մկաները փչացնում են:
Իսկ այդ դեղերը օգտագործողները եթե թողում են Բոդիբիլդինգը: մկաները սալ են դառնում: :Bad:

----------

Gayl (30.12.2009)

----------


## Don Carleone

Ու էս սպորտով զբաղվողներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ոչ մի դեղ չօգտագործել  :Nono:

----------


## Gayl

> Ու էս սպորտով զբաղվողներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ոչ մի դեղ չօգտագործել


Ինքդ զբաղվու՞մ ես այս սպորտով:

----------


## Don Carleone

> Ինքդ զբաղվու՞մ ես այս սպորտով:


Զբաղվել եմ, բայց էլ չեմ զբաղվում

----------

Gayl (30.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Zbaghvel em bayc el chem zbaghvum


Ախպերս հայերեն տառերով գրի մեկա կամ հայերեն տառերին ես անցնելու կամ էլ ֆորումից կհանեն:
Ուղղակի  չեմ հասկանում թե այդ սպորտի հաճելի կողմը որն ա որ մկանները զարգացա՞ծ են,ինչ որ իմաստ չեմ գտնում:

----------


## ministr

Մկանները սալ են դառնում?  :Smile:  Հերթական հեքիաթը: Միանգամայն տարբեր հյուսվածքներ են և չեն կարող փոխակերպվել: Մյուս հեքիաթը, որ մեջներն ուժ չկա.. ախր էդ ոնց չկա? Դեղերը խմում են, որ մկանների աճը խթանեն, մկանների ռելիեֆ ստեղծվի, բայց էդ մկանը հո բույս չի որ ջրես աճի? Առանց տքնաջան մարզումների բան դուրս չի գա: 
 Ըստ իս ցանկացած կուլտուրիստ մարմնի գեղեցկությամբ երբեք չի հասնի գիմնաստին`

----------

shatboyov (08.11.2012), Ձայնալար (11.03.2010)

----------


## total_abandon

> Մկանները սալ են դառնում?  Հերթական հեքիաթը: Միանգամայն տարբեր հյուսվածքներ են և չեն կարող փոխակերպվել: Մյուս հեքիաթը, որ մեջներն ուժ չկա.. ախր էդ ոնց չկա? Դեղերը խմում են, որ մկանների աճը խթանեն, մկանների ռելիեֆ ստեղծվի, բայց էդ մկանը հո բույս չի որ ջրես աճի? Առանց տքնաջան մարզումների բան դուրս չի գա: 
>  Ըստ իս ցանկացած կուլտուրիստ մարմնի գեղեցկությամբ երբեք չի հասնի գիմնաստին`


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, փուչիկ լինելու պահերով, կարաք եդ փուչիկների չափ քաշ հանեք՞՞... Հաստատ չեք կարա, ուղղակի սխալ տեղեկացում ունեք եդ ամենինչի մասին, Շվառցը իրա ժամանակին, իկռաները մարզելու ժամանակ, արդեն տռեննաժոռի քաշը չբավարարելու պատճառով քանդել եր տվել գետնից անջատել, երկու հոգու ել նստացնում էր տռեննաժոռի վրա ու եդ ամբողջ քաշը հանում: ուղղակի իրանց դիմացկունությունն ա շատ թույլ, բնակաբար տենց էլ պիտի լինի որ մկանների աճը շարունակվի.. Ինչի են ասում որ ամենադժվարը իկռաներն են ուռում՞՞ որովհետեւ ամենաշատը իրանք են աշխատում, ու ամենադիմացկունը իրանք են: Մանրամասների համար - google.com

----------


## A.r.p.i.

:Bad: ֆու, ոնց չեմ սիրում էս սպորտաձևը, նամանավանդ , երբ աղջիկներն են զբաղվում:
:
Ինչ ահավորա: :Sad:

----------

Adriano (30.12.2009), Comp (30.12.2009), Gayl (30.12.2009), h.s. (30.12.2009), Life (03.01.2010)

----------


## Life

> ֆու, ոնց չեմ սիրում էս սպորտաձևը, նամանավանդ , երբ աղջիկներն են զբաղվում:
> :
> Ինչ ահավորա:


Տո ուրա ստեղ աղջիկ :Bad:  :Beee:

----------


## masivec

> Տո ուրա ստեղ աղջիկ


Ստեղ չի երևում :Lol2:

----------


## Leo Negri

Շատ լավ գիրքա բոդիբիլդինգի մասին Շվարցենեգերի Education of a Bodybuilder գիրքը: Ինքնակենսագրական գիրքա, շատ հետաքրքիրա գրած թե իբրև թե փուչիկ մկանների մասին, թե իբրև թե բոդիբիլդերների ցածր ինտելեկտի, թե այլ զանազան հեքիաթների մասին: Գիրքը նաև նպատակների և դրանց հասնելու մասինա: Ստիպումա հարգել թե բոդիբիլդինգը, թե բոդիբիլդերներին:

----------

Ձայնալար (11.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մկանները սալ են դառնում?  Հերթական հեքիաթը: Միանգամայն տարբեր հյուսվածքներ են և չեն կարող փոխակերպվել: Մյուս հեքիաթը, որ մեջներն ուժ չկա.. ախր էդ ոնց չկա? Դեղերը խմում են, որ մկանների աճը խթանեն, մկանների ռելիեֆ ստեղծվի, բայց էդ մկանը հո բույս չի որ ջրես աճի? Առանց տքնաջան մարզումների բան դուրս չի գա: 
>  Ըստ իս ցանկացած կուլտուրիստ մարմնի գեղեցկությամբ երբեք չի հասնի գիմնաստին`


Մկանների անկանոն, անբնական աճի դեպքում նրանց մեջ սկսում է ճարպային հյուսվածք կուտակվել) իսկապես սալ են դառնում: Բայց ցանկացած մարզիկ էլ մարզումները թողնելուց հետո ենթակա է ճարպակալման վտանգին, քանի որ օրգանիզմը շարունակում է նույն կալորիաներն ուտել՝ զրկվելով դրանք վառելու հնարավորությունից:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.05.2010)

----------


## ministr

Մկանների շուրջը կուտակվում է, բայց մկանային հյուսվածքն ինքը ճարպ չի դառնում  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Մկանաթելերի արանքում, պատկերացրու, ոչ թե մկանների շուրջ: Մկան «աճեցնող» դեղերի մեծ մասը պարզապես հեղուկը քաշում ա մկանների մեջ, ինչից մկանային հյուսվածքը ցանցկեն ա դառնում: Երբ հեղուկը դուրս ա գալիս, արանքները ճարպային հյուսվածք ա լցվում:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (25.04.2010)

----------


## Haykolo1991

ես նոր եմ սկսել զբաղվեմ,ինդզ հետաքրքիրա տրամդրությունը կապ ունի թե ետ օրը լավ կզբախվես թե չե?մեկ էլ որ հոգնում եք ոնց եք ձեզ ներշնչում որ էլի շարունակեք?ինչ եք մտածում?

----------


## Leo Negri

Տրամադրվածությունը նման բաներում շատ կարևորա: Ես իհարկե երբեք երկաթներով մկանային մասսա չեմ աճացրել /բացի բանակում ծառայության, երևի/,  բայց յուրաքանչյուր ֆիզիկական ակտիվության մեջ տրամադրվածությունից, կենտրոնանալու ունակությունից ու ուրախությամբ պարապելուց շատ շատ բանա կախված:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Դե իհարկե տրամադրությունը շատ կարեւոր է,քանի որ բարձրանում է սերոտոնինի մակարդակը,իսկ նա իր հերթին օգնում է աճի հորմոն Սոմոտրոպինի արտադրությանը,հանկարծ պարապունքից առաջ պարզ ածխաջրեր չօգտագործես,քանի որ պարապունքի ընթացքում վերածվում են կաթնաթթվի ու խանգարում են մկանների անբոլիզմին,եթե հոգնում էս,ապա պետք չէ շարունակել,քանի որ այդ դեպքում կատաբոլիզմ է տեղի ունենում,այսինքն մկանները վառվում ու քայքայվում են :Cool:

----------


## Haykolo1991

Ես երկար ժամանակա զբաղվում եմ,բայց արդյունք չկա :Sad: ,երեւի նրանիցա,որ անկանոն եմ գնում,մի շաբաթ գնում եմ,մի 2 շաբաթ չեմ գնում :Xeloq: ,ու այդպես մի 7 ամիսա գնում եմ,բայց հեչ մկան չի ավելացել կամ էլ շատ քիչ
մեր մոտ կան անձնական մարզիչներ?

----------


## Life

> Ես երկար ժամանակա զբաղվում եմ,բայց արդյունք չկա,երեւի նրանիցա,որ անկանոն եմ գնում,մի շաբաթ գնում եմ,մի 2 շաբաթ չեմ գնում,ու այդպես մի 7 ամիսա գնում եմ,բայց հեչ մկան չի ավելացել կամ էլ շատ քիչ
> մեր մոտ կան անձնական մարզիչներ?


Դու ինքդ ասեցիր մկաններիդ չզարգանալու պատճառը :Wink: ապեր դաժը 1 պարապմունք չպիտի բացակայեց,ուր մնաց շաբաթներ

----------

shatboyov (26.11.2011)

----------


## Haykolo1991

> Դու ինքդ ասեցիր մկաններիդ չզարգանալու պատճառըապեր դաժը 1 պարապմունք չպիտի բացակայեց,ուր մնաց շաբաթներ


Դու է՞լ ես պարապում: Մի քանի հարց ումեմ՝ 1.քանի՞ ժամ պետք ա տևի պարապունքը, 2.ամեն մոտեցման համար քանի՞ րոպե պետք ա ընդմիջում լինի, 3.ջուր կարելի՞ է խմել պարապունքի ժամանակ, 4.եթե ամենա շատը ուզում եմ պրեսը պնդանա, ճի՞շտ ա, որ միշտ դա վերջում եմ անում՝ 3 անգամ, 5.կարելի՞ է ամեն օր պարապել, 6.մարզիչը նշանակություն ունի՞, թե՞ չէ... ի՞նչ նա պետք ա անի ընդհանրապես:

----------


## Life

> Դու է՞լ ես պարապում: Մի քանի հարց ումեմ՝ 1.քանի՞ ժամ պետք ա տևի պարապունքը, 2.ամեն մոտեցման համար քանի՞ րոպե պետք ա ընդմիջում լինի, 3.ջուր կարելի՞ է խմել պարապունքի ժամանակ, 4.եթե ամենա շատը ուզում եմ պրեսը պնդանա, ճի՞շտ ա, որ միշտ դա վերջում եմ անում՝ 3 անգամ, 5.կարելի՞ է ամեն օր պարապել, 6.մարզիչը նշանակություն ունի՞, թե՞ չէ... ի՞նչ նա պետք ա անի ընդհանրապես:


Ես բոդիբիլդինգով չեմ զբաղվում,պարապում եմ տանը ու սպորտզալում:Էն ինչ-որ ես կասեմ կապված ա իմ անձնական պարապմունքների հետ...
1.1,30ր. մինչև 2 ժամ
2.ընդմիջումը չգերազանցի 40վ.
3.ոչ
4.չգիտեմ
5.ես սովորաբար շաբաթվա մեջ 1 կամ 2 օր չեմ պարապում/կամ շատ թեթև 15-20 րոպե
6.առանց մարզիչ եմ պարապում

----------


## Haykolo1991

Իսկ որ մարզասրահ խորհուրդ կտաք գնամ?ուզում եմ Կոնոն գնամ,ինչ կասեք?ուղակի լսել եմ,որ այնտեղ Հայաստանի բոդիբիլդինգի չեմպիոններ են մարզիչները....

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Դու է՞լ ես պարապում: Մի քանի հարց ումեմ՝ 1.քանի՞ ժամ պետք ա տևի պարապունքը, 2.ամեն մոտեցման համար քանի՞ րոպե պետք ա ընդմիջում լինի, 3.ջուր կարելի՞ է խմել պարապունքի ժամանակ, 4.եթե ամենա շատը ուզում եմ պրեսը պնդանա, ճի՞շտ ա, որ միշտ դա վերջում եմ անում՝ 3 անգամ, 5.կարելի՞ է ամեն օր պարապել, 6.մարզիչը նշանակություն ունի՞, թե՞ չէ... ի՞նչ նա պետք ա անի ընդհանրապես:


1. 1.5-2 նայած ինչքան կդիմանաս, հենց որ զգաս սկսել ես հորանջել, կամ քունդ տանում ա, հայդե դուշ
2. 1 րոպեից ոչ ավել: Էնքան, որ շնչառությունդ հասցնես կարգավորել, բայց մկաններդ չհասցնեն լրիվ հանգստանալ
3. Կարելի ա, բայց կում-կում ու քիչ քանակությամբ, պարապմունքի ժամանակ շատ հեղուկ ես կորցնում, չխմելու դեպքում կարող ես ջրազրկվել ու ավելի նիհարել
4. Պրեսսը շատ էներգատար վարժություն ա, դրա համար թողնում են վերջում, որ հենց սկզբից չհոգնես: 
5. Չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ օրը մեջ տարբերակը լավն ա:
6. Ունի: Եթե խելքը գլխին մարզիչ ա, լավ ա: Ես մարզիչով պարապել եմ, նախ ամեն վարժություն կատարման տեխնիկա ունի, մարզիչը պետք ա ցույց տա ճիշտ անելու ձևը, հետո քաշերը ղեկավարի ու ասի ինչ վարժություն անես, որը որից հետո անես, նույնիսկ ասի թե ինչպես պետք ա սնվես: Եթե որոշ ժամանակ մարզիչով պարապես, զգաս հիմնական սկզբունքները, հետո ինքնությույն էլ կարաս:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:12 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:09 ----------




> Իսկ որ մարզասրահ խորհուրդ կտաք գնամ?ուզում եմ Կոնոն գնամ,ինչ կասեք?ուղակի լսել եմ,որ այնտեղ Հայաստանի բոդիբիլդինգի չեմպիոններ են մարզիչները....


Ոչ մի դեպքում խորհուրդ չէի տա: Մի անգամ գնացել եմ, նախ օդ չկա շնչելու, ամենակարևոր բանը պարապողի համար թթվածինն ա, էդ քոնանը քաղաքի ամենակեղտոտ մասում ա, հենց փողոցի վրա: Ինձ հանդիպած մարզիչն էլ ճիշտն ասած բացասական տպավորություն թողեց վրաս:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:17 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:12 ----------




> Ես երկար ժամանակա զբաղվում եմ,բայց արդյունք չկա,երեւի նրանիցա,որ անկանոն եմ գնում,մի շաբաթ գնում եմ,մի 2 շաբաթ չեմ գնում,ու այդպես մի 7 ամիսա գնում եմ,բայց հեչ մկան չի ավելացել կամ էլ շատ քիչ
> մեր մոտ կան անձնական մարզիչներ?


Նախ 7 ամիսը երկար ժամանակ չի, երկրորդ՝ ամենակարևորը կանոնավոր պարապելն ա՝ շաբաթը 3 անգամ (դրանից պակաս էֆեկտիվ չի, դրանից ավել չեմ փորձել): Մեկ էլ ճիշտ քաշեր ա պետք ընտրել: Եթե պարապում ես մկանային զանգվածդ մեծացնելու (եզանալու  :Jpit:  ) համար, այլ ոչ թե նիհարելու, պետք ա նենց քաշեր ընտրես, որ ամեն մոտեցման ժամանակ 8-12 անգամ անես վարժությունը՝ ոչ ավել: Եթե նենց քաշեր ընտրես, որ ասենք 20 հատ կարողանաս անել՝ կնիհարես:

----------


## Haykolo1991

> Ոչ մի դեպքում խորհուրդ չէի տա: Մի անգամ գնացել եմ, նախ օդ չկա շնչելու, ամենակարևոր բանը պարապողի համար թթվածինն ա, էդ քոնանը քաղաքի ամենակեղտոտ մասում ա, հենց փողոցի վրա: Ինձ հանդիպած մարզիչն էլ ճիշտն ասած բացասական տպավորություն թողեց վրաս:


ձայնալար ջան բա որտեղ խորհուրդ կտաս գնամ?

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես մոտ մի տարի Դավիթ Համբարձումյան լողացատկի դպրոցի դահլիճում եմ պարապել (Խորենացի փողոցի վրա, ոսկու շուկայի հետևը): Օդի առումով ահագին ավելի լավ վիճակում ա քան քոնանը, բայց էլի շատ լավ չի: Մարզասարքերը գործարանային չեն այլ ձեռքով սարքած, բայց բավական հարմարավետ են՝ պատրաստողը մասնագետ ա: Մարզիչները հիմա չգիտեմ ովքեր են, ես երբ պարապում էի Ռաֆոն էր, շատ լավ մարզիչ ա, բայց հիմա Հայաստանում չի: Կարող ես փորձել մի քանի անգամ գնալ, եթե դուրդ գա, նոր շարունակես: Վճարումը միանգամյա է, եթե չի փոխվել կարգը՝ մի պարապմունքի համար 1500 դրամ:

Մյուսը Հայաստան առեվտրի կենտրոնի դահլիճն ա, որը միքիչ ավելի ընդարձակ ա, քան Դավիթ Համբարձումյանինը, մարզասարքերը ավելի լավ տեսք ունեն, մի քիչ հանդերձարանն ու ցնցուղը այնքան էլ հարմարավետ չեն, մի քանի անգամ եմ եղել: Մարզիչները չգիտեմ ոնցն են:

Իմ եղածներից ամենալավը Գոլդս Ջիմ համալիրի (նախկին Կոմիտասի լողավազան) դահլիճն ա, բայց դե թանկ ա՝ եթե չես աշխատում ցերեկային ժամերի համար էժան սակագներ կան կարող ես հետաքրքրվել՝ գնի մեջ կմտնի նաև լողավազանը, սաունան և այլն շատ լավ տարբերակ է թանկությունը չհաշված, մեկ էլ այստեղ մարզիչի փողն առանձին ա՝ դու ես ընտրում մարզիչին ու իրա հետ գին պայմանավորվում:

Թանկերից կա նաև Օրանժ ֆիթնես (Հրազդան մարզադաշտից դեպի համալիր ճանապարհին), Նեպտունը (բանգլադեշ) չեմ եղել, չգիտեմ:

Էժաններից էլ ֆեդերացիան (հանրային գրադարանի մոտ), պոլիտեխնիկինը. էլի բան չեմ կարող ասել: 

Կարճ ասած՝ իմ իմացածներից ամենալավը Գոլդս Ջիմն ա, եթե չձգես, փորձիր Դավիթ Համբարձումյան կամ Հայաստան որը որ քեզ մոտիկ ա:

----------


## shelenik

> Ոչ մի դեպքում խորհուրդ չէի տա: Մի անգամ գնացել եմ, նախ օդ չկա շնչելու, ամենակարևոր բանը պարապողի համար թթվածինն ա, էդ քոնանը քաղաքի ամենակեղտոտ մասում ա, հենց փողոցի վրա: Ինձ հանդիպած մարզիչն էլ ճիշտն ասած բացասական տպավորություն թողեց վրաս


Ձայնալար, քո փոխարեն տենց կտրուկ չէի արտահայտվի: Եթե տեղյակ չես, ուրեմն անկապ խորհուրդներ մի տուր, մարդկանց մոլորության մեջ մի գցի, իսկ ավելի լավ ա, քո իմացած բաներից խոսես, իսկ չիմացածիդ մասին լռես: Նախ Կոնանը արդեն մի տարի ա նոր դահլիճ ունի, գովազդում պարզ երևում ա դահլիճի մեծությունն ու մարզիկների ու մարզիչի մակարդակը: Երկրորդ, հաստատ էդ քո գնացած մի օրը կիսատ-պռատ ես պարապել, մարզիչը վրադ ջղայնացել ա, դրա համար էլ վատ տպավորություն ա թողել քեզ վրա: Թե չէ, ինչ վերաբերվում ա մարզիչի մակարդակին, փաստերն ավելի խոսուն են քան ես. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaPbk4G8Vho և http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89ByYnlcnbk: Գագիկ Տոնոյանը վերջին 10 տարիների ուժային եռամարտի ու բոդիբիլդինգի չեմպիոնն ա (բացառությամբ նախորդ տարվա): Իսկ շաբաթ օրը իր աշակերտը դարձավ ուժային եռամարտի բացարձակ չեմպիոն: Երրորդ, Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրա մարզչական ունակություններին. Գագիկ Տոնոյանի մարզիկները իրենց քաշային կարգերում չեմպիոններ են ու շատերը աշխատում են քո նշած սպորտդահլիճներում: Շատ հաճախ էլ տարբեր դահլիճներում պարապած տղաներ ու աղջիկներ են գալիս ողնաշարի ու մկանների տարբեր վնասվածքներով: Գալիս են, որ ընկեր Գագիկի ծրագրով պարապեն ու ապաքինվեն: Իսկ դա, ինձ թվում ա, բարձր պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի մասին ա խոսում: Նկատիր, որ ես չեմ ասում, որ մյուս մարզադահլիճների մարզիչները վատն են, այլ գրում եմ մի մարդու մասին, որը երկու տարի ա իմ մարզիչն ա, ու ես իմ աչքով եմ տեսել այն ամենը, ինչի մասին գրել եմ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բարև shelenik,
Բարի գալուստ «Դար» ակումբ:

Նախ մի փոքր տեխնիկական խորհուրդ. ուրիշի խոսքը մեջբերելիս այն տեղադրեք [quote] [/ quote] թեգերի մեջ, որպեսզի ընթերցողը հասկանա, որ դա ձեր գրածը չէ: Կարող եք պարզապես օգտվել «Մեջբերել» կոճակից:

Հիմա բուն թեմայով  :Smile: 



> Ձայնալար, քո փոխարեն տենց կտրուկ չէի արտահայտվի: Եթե տեղյակ չես, ուրեմն անկապ խորհուրդներ մի տուր, մարդկանց մոլորության մեջ մի գցի, իսկ ավելի լավ ա, քո իմացած բաներից խոսես, իսկ չիմացածիդ մասին լռես:


Ես գրել եմ իմ ունեցած տպավորության մասին ու նշել եմ, որ տպավորությունս մեկ այցելության հետևանք ա, իսկ այ Դուք բավական կտրուկ եք արտահայտվում, մասնավորապես պիտակ կպցնելով իմ խորհուրդներին: Դուք չեք, որ ինձ պետք է ասեք, ինչից խոսել ու ինչից լռել: Եթե ունեք հակառակ կարծիք, ազատ եք այն արտահայտել, ընթերցողն էլ թող սեփական եզրակացությունն անի:




> Նախ Կոնանը արդեն մի տարի ա նոր դահլիճ ունի, գովազդում պարզ երևում ա դահլիճի մեծությունն ու մարզիկների ու մարզիչի մակարդակը:


Շատ ուրախ եմ, հուսով եմ նոր դահլիճում օդափոխության համակարգը սկզբունքային փոփոխություն ա կրել՝ հակառակ դեպքում էլի շնչելու օդ չի լինի: Իսկ նոր դահլիճը որտե՞ղ ա: Գովազդին չեմ հետևել, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե գովազդից շատ բան երևա՝ մասնավորապես մարզչի մակարդակը  :Smile: 




> Երկրորդ, հաստատ էդ քո գնացած մի օրը կիսատ-պռատ ես պարապել, մարզիչը վրադ ջղայնացել ա, դրա համար էլ վատ տպավորություն ա թողել քեզ վրա:


Հա օրագրիս մեջ էլ 2 ա նշանակել ու անկյուն ա կանգնացրել  :LOL:  shelenik ջան, ջղայնանալը ո՞րն ա, հո մանկապարտեզ չի: Գոնե «հաստատ» չգրեիր  :Jpit: 



> Թե չէ, ինչ վերաբերվում ա մարզիչի մակարդակին, փաստերն ավելի խոսուն են քան ես. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaPbk4G8Vho և http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89ByYnlcnbk: Գագիկ Տոնոյանը վերջին 10 տարիների ուժային եռամարտի ու բոդիբիլդինգի չեմպիոնն ա (բացառությամբ նախորդ տարվա): Իսկ շաբաթ օրը իր աշակերտը դարձավ ուժային եռամարտի բացարձակ չեմպիոն: Երրորդ, Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրա մարզչական ունակություններին. Գագիկ Տոնոյանի մարզիկները իրենց քաշային կարգերում չեմպիոններ են ու շատերը աշխատում են քո նշած սպորտդահլիճներում: Շատ հաճախ էլ տարբեր դահլիճներում պարապած տղաներ ու աղջիկներ են գալիս ողնաշարի ու մկանների տարբեր վնասվածքներով: Գալիս են, որ ընկեր Գագիկի ծրագրով պարապեն ու ապաքինվեն: Իսկ դա, ինձ թվում ա, բարձր պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի մասին ա խոսում: Նկատիր, որ ես չեմ ասում, որ մյուս մարզադահլիճների մարզիչները վատն են, այլ գրում եմ մի մարդու մասին, որը երկու տարի ա իմ մարզիչն ա, ու ես իմ աչքով եմ տեսել այն ամենը, ինչի մասին գրել եմ:


Միգուցե և հրաշալի մարզիչ է, ես իմ տպավորությունն ունեմ, ոչինչ անձնական, պարզապես մի քանի բառ փոխանակել եմ զուտ բոդիբիլդինգի թեմայով: Մասնավորապես տպավորվել ա, որ ասեց էդ շոգին կրակին՝ իրականում նաև տոթին, պարապելը լավ ա, որ քրտնես, նիհարես: Տես, ես էլ եմ փաստերով խոսում: Էդ ժամանակ ես դեռ բավական նիհար էի ու քաշ հավաքելու խնդիր ունեի, բացի այդ ցանկացած ֆիզիոլոգիայից շատ թե քիչ հասկացող մարդուց հարցրեք, թե ինչի կարող է բերել ֆիզիկական բեռնվածությունը սակավ թթվածնի դեպում: 

Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Դուք գոհ եք Ձեր մարզչից, Ձեր և նրա մյուս սաների հաջողություններից: Ես ունեմ լավ մարզչի մասին սեփական պատկերացումներս, էլի եմ կրկնում՝ ոչինչ անձնական: Էդ մարդու դեմ բան չունեմ, մարզադահլիճներին էլ գովազդ կամ հակագովազդ անելու խնդիր չունեմ:

Մաղթում եմ հաճելի քննարկումներ և արդյունավետ մարզումներ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (02.12.2010), Chuk (01.12.2010), Սամվել (11.07.2011)

----------


## shelenik

Ցավում եմ, որ առաջին խոսքս "Ակումբում" այսքան կտրուկ ստացվեց: Վաղուց էի ուզում գրանցվել, փաստորեն մեր բանավեճը առիթ դարձավ: Պարզապես ես արդարության և ճիշտ խոսքի կողմնակից եմ, կարծում եմ դուք էլ: Ինչևէ, այստեղ շատ հետաքրքիր է, հուսով եմ, գրելու (չվիճելու)առիթներ դեռ շատ կունենամ :Smile: :

----------

Chuk (05.12.2010), Ձայնալար (04.12.2010)

----------


## Morg

Ես աշխատում եմ DDD համալիրում որպես ադմինիստրատոր, ու գիշերը մնում եմ այնտեղ: Կա շատ լավ մարզասրահ իր բոլոր մարզասարքերով, պարապում եմ գիշերային ժամերին, բայց լսել եմ, որ գիշերվա պարամունքը խանգարում է սրտի աշխատանքին: Ինչքանով է ճիշտ լսածս?

----------


## Barekendan

DDD-ում էլ է՞ 12 պարապմունքի աբոնեմենտով: Գները ոնց ե՞ն:

----------


## Life

Չգիտեմ համապատասխան թեմայում եմ գրում,թե չէ,բայց :Jpit: ...Ով ա տեղյակ Հայաստան սպորտ համալիրից,մարզիչները,մարզասարքերը լավն են,արժի գնալ?

----------


## Barekendan

> Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր էս սպորտով իսկական մկաներ են ձեռք բերում:
> Իսկ կան էլ մարդիկ, ովքեր պրոտեիններ, ամեոտտունների շնորհիվ մկաները փչացնում են:
> Իսկ այդ դեղերը օգտագործողները եթե թողում են Բոդիբիլդինգը: մկաները սալ են դառնում:


http://www.sila-tela.ru/blog/bodibilding_nach/31.html 

Կարդա սալ դառնալու ու բոդիբիլդինգի մասին մյուս հակագիտական պնդումների մասին...

----------


## Հայկօ

> DDD-ում էլ է՞ 12 պարապմունքի աբոնեմենտով: Գները ոնց ե՞ն:


Հարմար դահլիճ գտա՞ր  :Smile: :

----------


## Barekendan

> Հարմար դահլիճ գտա՞ր :


Ես իմ սիրելի դահլիճը վաղուց ունեմ, բայց անունը չեմ ասի որ ա) գովազդ չլինի, բ) շատ մարդկանց գալը իմ շահերից չի, չեմ ուզում մարզասարքի հերթ կանգնեմ...

----------

Freeman (11.07.2011), Leo Negri (11.07.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես իմ սիրելի դահլիճը վաղուց ունեմ, բայց անունը չեմ ասի որ ա) գովազդ չլինի, բ) շատ մարդկանց գալը իմ շահերից չի, չեմ ուզում մարզասարքի հերթ կանգնեմ...


*Barekendan* ջան, անպայման չի, որ իմ սիրելի դահլիճը համընկնի քո սիրելի դահլիճի հետ  :Dntknw: : Որին, երևի, քո սերը մի օր կսնանկացնի  :Wink: :

Հ.Գ. Իսկ սիբիրախտի բացիլներ փորձել ե՞ս: Հերթ չկանգնելու համար:

----------

Barekendan (12.07.2011), Freeman (11.07.2011), Moonwalker (11.07.2011), Reh32 (11.07.2011), Ձայնալար (14.07.2011)

----------


## Barekendan

> *Barekendan* ջան, անպայման չի, որ իմ սիրելի դահլիճը համընկնի քո սիրելի դահլիճի հետ : Որին, երևի, քո սերը մի օր կսնանկացնի :
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իսկ սիբիրախտի բացիլներ փորձել ե՞ս: Հերթ չկանգնելու համար:


Դժվար սնանկացնի մոտ ապագայում, դեռևս կարգին գալիս են...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է ասել. բոդիբիլդինգով զբաղվելը առողջության համար օգտակար է թե ոչ: Գեղեցիկ ֆիգուրան դնենք մի կողմ:

----------


## aragats

> Որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է ասել. բոդիբիլդինգով զբաղվելը առողջության համար օգտակար է թե ոչ: Գեղեցիկ ֆիգուրան դնենք մի կողմ:


  Եթե դեղերով չես զբաղվում՝ մկաններդ ուռացնում, ոչ մի վնասակար բան չկա

----------

Արէա (17.11.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Եթե մկանային վնասվածք չստանաս, սխալ ծանրաբեռնվածությունից սիրտդ վարի չտաս, երևի օգտակար ա, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ իմ կարծիքով, եթե առողջության մասին ես մտածում, ամենալավը լողավազանն ա:

----------

Ambrosine (18.11.2012), One_Way_Ticket (18.11.2012)

----------

